# Sinn 856 A B



## Lazlo Hollyfeld (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone have one of these? Any pics? I guess the blue is the same as the T2 blue? Is the date window black or just in a shadow?


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

The date is white on black. I’m not sure if the blue is exactly the same as the T1 B, but it’s definitely similar.


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld (Jun 20, 2016)

Hmm. Black date window on that blue dial seems pretty bad.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

I have been wondering the same thing, I can't find any other photos and also wonder how limited of a release the 856 A B is really going to be.


----------



## ads75 (Jan 16, 2014)

Lazlo Hollyfeld said:


> Hmm. Black date window on that blue dial seems pretty bad.


When blown up on a computer screen it probably looks worse than it actually is. On my starburst blue 103 A Sa B, there is also a black day and date window, and its either I barely notice it, or its very easy to get used to.


----------



## _Ferdia_ (May 25, 2018)

Lazlo Hollyfeld said:


> Hmm. Black date window on that blue dial seems pretty bad.


Not really if the black matches the black of the hands?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld (Jun 20, 2016)

_Ferdia_ said:


> Not really if the black matches the black of the hands?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Interesting. You're right. And looking into it more, the T1 B and the T2 B are the same way, and pics of those have never seemed to bother me (in fact a T2 B is kind of on my list). Not sure why this does. I'm guessing it looks better in person, as has been suggested above.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Color matched date wheels are fairly new. For years we got black or white and we were fine with it.
Who was the first company to offer color matched date wheels?


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

On the T2B I don't think a colour matched date wheel woukd work as well. As noted the black matches the hands as well as the Ar at 9. Not as sure here but probably a similar situation.


----------



## _Ferdia_ (May 25, 2018)

I'd be interested to see how the date window would look with black text on a white background, for Sinns with black dials. Maybe they tried it out and it looked odd 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

For $2160.00 and the fact that most micro brands are able to offer one at a fraction, seems like a reasonable expectation. All the same, it doesn't bother me one bit.


CGSshorty said:


> Color matched date wheels are fairly new. For years we got black or white and we were fine with it.
> Who was the first company to offer color matched date wheels?


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Watchbuys explains that it is not a limited production. There's no set number. Sounds like they'll do small batches, but offer more should demand call for it. But sales will be through North American and Japanese based retailers only. Bizarre that they suggested that these were created based on a desired set of features that specifically these two markets seemed to want. My guess is they have a wider appeal.


Mondo Shizmo said:


> I have been wondering the same thing, I can't find any other photos and also wonder how limited of a release the 856 A B is really going to be.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Stumbled on this while shopping around for a T2. I gotta say that I think it's amazing. That matte blue pops and I prefer it over a sunburst dial. 40mm works better than 38.5 as well. The topper is the brushed finished to the tegimented steel. I've wondered why they didn't do more of this finish using the hardening technology. Bremont does it with their watches, and even Damasko got on the train with the 105. 

What leaves me frazzled is the price. $2160.00. I'm hopeful for a top grade ETA, but even that leaves me scratching my head as to whether I want to spend that. Ì understand that they compare favorably with other brands in terms of tech (dehumidifying capsule and faraday cage, 200 m water res.), but I'm leaning more towards waiting it out and buying someone else's mistake. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

I reached out to Watchbuys in regard to the movement in the watch. Since it's not listed in the description and Sinn doesn't even list the watch on their site (nor does the regular 856 have the info) , I wanted to know what it was and what grade. I was pleased with the answer. I'll paste it below. 

"Hello David. 


1. .The movement is an SW300-1. .The grade is the highest grade available and is called “Chronometer Equivalent”.


2. .The movement is not a clone of an ETA as by definition a cloned movement would mean that all parts are interchangeable. All parts of this movement are not interchangeable with all parts of an ETA movement.


The overall design of this movement is in the design of an ETA 2892-A2.


3. .Remember that Sellita makes 30% of ETA’s movements, so an ETA marked movement could have been made by Sellita. .ETA has trusted Sellita as a primary subcontractor since the early 1960’s so their trust is well-placed.


4. .The expected accuracy of this movement would be the same as the highest grade of an ETA calibre, typically referred to as “Top Grade”.


“Top Grade” and “Chronometer Equivalent” are the same construction as a COSC Chronometer Grade with the exception that they do not contain a COSC serial number or a COSC certificate and therefore cannot use that trademarked term.


A COSC movement has been shipped to a third party for-profit company in Switzerland for testing prior to the watch being built which is a bit silly as the watch is not tested once it is fully built. .


This little known flaw in the system means that the ratings on the COSC certificate may not match the fully built watch as the act of building the watch can change the settings of the movement as the movement is incorporated and adjusted into the watch.


Sinn’s approach is to use the highest grade of every calibre in all models, and they final test and adjust the fully built watch in Frankfurt rather than first shipping the raw movement to Switzerland and having someone else do this work."



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

1165dvd said:


> I reached out to Watchbuys in regard to the movement in the watch. Since it's not listed in the description and Sinn doesn't even list the watch on their site (nor does the regular 856 have the info) , I wanted to know what it was and what grade. I was pleased with the answer. I'll paste it below.
> 
> "Hello David.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for getting this information, I put one on order and was a little worried about the movement but this is re-assuring.


----------



## Lazlo Hollyfeld (Jun 20, 2016)

Mondo Shizmo said:


> Thank you so much for getting this information, I put one on order and was a little worried about the movement but this is re-assuring.


Congrats. Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Mine should arrive tomorrow. If i get a chance I post post a few pics tomorrow evening


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

EROKS said:


> Mine should arrive tomorrow. If i get a chance I post post a few pics tomorrow evening


Lets see some pictures and a review!!!


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

I want to bring this thread back to top of mind. Can't wait to see at least one real world pic of the 856 B models. I have the I B version on pre-order. It will be my first Sinn and first watch that has ever caused my heart to race. Hope to find some photo validation that I have not made a huge sight unseen mistake. Pics, please...


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

really like this 856 with blue dial and satinized bracelet and case.
I can't wait to see some real life pics


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

EROKS said:


> Mine should arrive tomorrow. If i get a chance I post post a few pics tomorrow evening


Did you happen to get your Sinn 856 AB? We still haven't seen real photos of it.


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

Quote Originally Posted by EROKS View Post
Attachment 13557073

Sinn 856 Italic Blue. Love the deep dark blue color!

Looks like EROKS got the 846 I B. He posted just one single pic on the Show your Sinn thread. Its the only real life pic I have seen (not for lack of searching!). I have been trying to be patient waiting on mine to show up on the satin bracelet. I urge any members with delivered pieces to post pics. 

I'm new to the watch waiting game. Never committed to such a big purchase in a small package before. And would not have guessed that I would have to wait so long to validate my choice. In the hand or even in a pic on screen.


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

Not sure how to get the link to work. found the original link on page 719 of Show Your Sinn. The pic is from a couple pages earlier. Will figure out how to post more efficiently sooner or later.


----------



## m_ceaiu (Oct 17, 2018)

EROKS's picture...


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

That's the one pic. Must be lonely in the wild not knowing if there are others out there.


----------



## panzerr (Aug 15, 2018)

m_ceaiu said:


> View attachment 13673869


What is the significance of the symbol between the dial and the 6 o'clock position? I've seen it around on a few watches and have no idea what it is.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

panzerr said:


> What is the significance of the symbol between the dial and the 6 o'clock position? I've seen it around on a few watches and have no idea what it is.


Anti Magnetic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's both the new 856 models that I tried on at the Watchbuys roadshow in NYC last weekend. The date window did not stand out to me immediately despite being white numbers on a black background. The sanitized tegimented bracelet is not available yet.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## m_ceaiu (Oct 17, 2018)

I really like the A version.


----------



## sloopd06 (Jul 31, 2015)

I just put a deposit on the 856 A B with bracelet. I can't believe there aren't more photos out there on people's wrists. I would love to see some more shots. Especially on the bracelet. Watchbuys says it should be delivered by the end of Q1. I'm really looking forward to this watch. I've owned multiple 556 and even an 856, but I never bonded with them for two reasons. 1)The 556 were just too small for me. 2)As is the case with the 856, I've grown to hate the matte, bead blasted cases of most Sinn and Damasko watches. They look like cheap toys to me. I don't know why they don't produce more watches with the brushed tegimented finish. I'm super stoked for this one.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I’m also anxiously waiting for the delivery of AB from WB. 
I was told the delivery should take place in March. 

I am debating to add a blue or black rubber strap.....




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

> I am debating to add a blue or black rubber strap.....


wkw,

I got my IB in last month (still have to post some picks). For any color matching considerations, i find the blue to be much deeper/richer than the way it shows in the photographs I've found. I see it along the lines of a midnight or presidential shade of blue. Much darker than the U blue.

LOVE the watch. Its all about the satin finish for me. Awaiting the teg. satin bracelet to come into stock. For now the brown leather is great. The Selleta is no slouch either, I'm tracking sub +2 sec/day.

Hope to see yours when it comes in.


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Love this! I pre-ordered mine in July of 2018 and have yet to receive it, I am hoping it's very soon because I am getting impatient and want to buy another time piece but the wife will murder me if I get to many in a year.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

one_T said:


> wkw,
> 
> I got my IB in last month (still have to post some picks). For any color matching considerations, i find the blue to be much deeper/richer than the way it shows in the photographs I've found. I see it along the lines of a midnight or presidential shade of blue. Much darker than the U blue.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the insight, I'll keep this in mind.

Please post some pictures so that we can get an idea about the different shades of blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

Here some quick pics with the phone. Sorry about being sideways, tried all kinds of thing to rotate without success.

Still, when uploaded, the color washes out some. The sleeve is black(not dark grey), and wrist is 7.5" for reference.

I waited 8 months for this one and had no real pics to tide me over. Least I can do is post some for anyone else waiting (probably very not patiently if anything like me.)


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

one_T said:


> Here some quick pics with the phone. Sorry about being sideways, tried all kinds of thing to rotate without success.
> 
> Still, when uploaded, the color washes out some. The sleeve is black(not dark grey), and wrist is 7.5" for reference.
> 
> I waited 8 months for this one and had no real pics to tide me over. Least I can do is post some for anyone else waiting (probably very not patiently if anything like me.)


Looks really great, thanks got sharing! 
I wish I pre-ordered one on bracelet too


----------



## WUSNamgab (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello All,
I have the 556 A, 856 A and U1-T fully tegimented all on bracelets. I just got the 856 A B(lue) from WB (last one!) I would say if you are considering this watch for the satin tegimentation on case or bracelet this is a great purchase, it looks sooo much better than the normal tegimented look. If you are looking at this watch because of the blue face, you should see it in person first. I wouldn't even rely on internet photos on ebay, here or otherwise. In my opinion, this really isn't a blue dial since it is soooo dark, it might as well be black. As a reference, I have a new Cartier Santos with blue face that also looks black, but when you turn it in the sunlight it is easily seen it is blue. I have many other blue dial watches that are an obvious blue dial. Not so with this watch. You can barely register it as blue unless you have the flash on your camera (see attached). Had this been regular tegimented gray, I would have returned it but the satin finish works for me so I am going to keep it. Too bad the blue isn't more like the U1 B. That would have been perfect. Hope the pics help. The blue looking one is with flash. The black looking one is normal light, no flash.


----------



## srs1286 (Apr 1, 2019)

I’ve been searching for pics of this for ages. Not many around, thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks great. I prefer the Arabic dial. Probably killer on tan leather strap. On my future want list for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WUSNamgab (Mar 30, 2015)

Update... i took a couple of snaps in direct sunlight. indeed, it is more blue. However, it has to be REALLY bright to truly be blue.


----------



## one_T (Oct 22, 2018)

Quick story. 

I had 856IB bracelet version pre-ordered long ago. Watchbuys called me up and told me they had one I could have much sooner on strap and I could get the bracelet later (more on that to come).

I took the bait, got my watch. Love it. Enjoy different straps ....But I still want the satin teg bracelet and Watchbuys tells me they can't say when they will show up. (its been almost a year with no word, even with a bimonthly call for answers.)
So from I defiantly feel misled, all for sales at the end of the month. Even though I try not to hold a grudge, I'm still miffed. 

To the point, 
If anyone has that Satin finished, tegemented bracelet and does not wear it or would let it go, I would be happy to give it a new home and wear it. 

Don't know what else to do. PM me if there is any interest in this idea.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Quite happy with mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

Recently acquired an 856 A B and I'm really enjoying the legibility and dial color (but I'm a sucker for blue dials).

I enjoyed many 856s over the years but didn't need the UTC function and the blasted finish didn't always work for me.

Right now, I am wearing it on a NATO 'type' strap from the watch Steward and while it works, I was really looking for the bracelet. Unfortunately, the bracelets are on back order with Watchbuys and may take some time to arrive, this was disappointing.

In the meantime does anyone have any suggestions for a nice leather strap?

I was thinking would do the trick...not looking for an OEM Sinn strap.

Thanks all


----------

